# Trash Can Trauma 2012 (TCT)



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

This is my first Pneumatic Prop of the 2012 haunt season
hope you enjoy
I would appreciate any questions or comments


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, I think we have some of those manual triggering devices, too!

He looks great. The webbing is beautifully done and the rusting technique gives the can an antique carnival glass appearance.

I think you're likely to get some fog coming back out through the holes you have in the back of the can. That isn't really a bad thing because it will give you some ground fog around the prop.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That's a good looking prop. I like the con webs, they add a lot to it.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice job. I too like the cobwebs.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

*Upgrade*



RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, I think we have some of those manual triggering devices, too!
> 
> He looks great. The webbing is beautifully done and the rusting technique gives the can an antique carnival glass appearance.
> 
> I think you're likely to get some fog coming back out through the holes you have in the back of the can. That isn't really a bad thing because it will give you some ground fog around the prop.


Thanks for your comment, last year I made the same prop but didn't have it painted and the head inside the can wasn't as good. It also required to have a heavy mounting platform for the cylinder and it was a pain to carry around. This year I updated it visually and made it WAYYY! lighter than last year! Its great because now its easier to store and transport.:ninja:

Got love old fashioned triggering devices! Huh?


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

SPOOKY J said:


> Nice job. I too like the cobwebs.


Thanks alot! SPOOKYJ


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

The Watcher said:


> That's a good looking prop. I like the con webs, they add a lot to it.


Thanks, I really enjoy the spray adhesive on them! It makes them look less than glue and more like spider webs.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Well done - I agree - it looks great.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Looks great!


Thanks, But without Hauntforum it wouldn't look great


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Headless said:


> Well done - I agree - it looks great.


thanks


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

love the rust idea.. nice work


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks supercreep31


----------



## Juuno (Apr 27, 2012)

That is really cool...wish I could make something like that. :jol:


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Juuno said:


> That is really cool...wish I could make something like that. :jol:


 thanks alot, if you look into you tube videos for inspiration it helps:smoking:

that is how I figured out how to do mine

thanks again for this comment


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That turned out really good. Nice movement.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Just Whisper said:


> That turned out really good. Nice movement.


yeah... I got that movement from mounting the cylinder on the back of the can instead of the middle.


----------



## Juuno (Apr 27, 2012)

YouTube vids are the best, aren't they?? I mean, they can be really helpful! Still, electronics scare me...hehe...maybe some day. The kids (and parents) are going to love your trash can monster!



CoolDJTV said:


> thanks alot, if you look into you tube videos for inspiration it helps:smoking:
> 
> that is how I figured out how to do mine
> 
> thanks again for this comment


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Juuno said:


> YouTube vids are the best, aren't they?? I mean, they can be really helpful! Still, electronics scare me...hehe...maybe some day. The kids (and parents) are going to love your trash can monster!


Thanks alot!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice details on this TCT nice job


----------

